#  1 8.3

## antart

!   1: 8.3 (8.3.4.389)   (),  3.0 (3.0.29.5).
    .       (      29.11.2013).    8.2 .3   .               ,     -  .      .       8.3. ,       ?

----------

,      ,     .     ?

----------

-        ?

----------

(  ),   ,       .

----------

,  8.2    ,   8.3.    ...?

----------

,        14 .,     .

----------


## a232323

,           ,   1 8     :Abuse:

----------

> 1 8


   3.0    ?  - ,     .2.

----------


## a232323

,   .       ( )    73 ,    70,           73 ,    3,      .       .

----------

> ,   .


 ,   .   .    .

----------


## maksimmru

,    ?

----------


## anna1074

.     .        -   .              -  ..    ,       .   ..  
: 1: 8.3 (8.3.4.465)
:    ,  3.0 (3.0.15.34) (http://v8.1c.ru/hrm/)

----------


## Shustra

- -   ?                 . ,    ,         "  "   :Hmm:

----------


## angel70

,    1 8 .3         ,    ,        ,        ,  -             ,          ,       ,      ,  !!     ,          !!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## angel70



----------

> - -   ?                 . ,    ,         "  "


 !     ,, ,     .          , ,  , .  1  . !!!

----------

,  .
 1 8.3  3.0.37
 70     /,  ,    .             ,    26-70   / .    " /"      "   ( 26)    ,  (     70 ),        ?

----------

> ,    26-70   / .


         -

----------


## Bee_Maja

, ,            ?     ,      ,    ,     .

----------


## Shustra

*Bee_Maja*,  1       .      .        /.        "   ",         .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> *Bee_Maja*,  1       .      .        /.        "   ",         .


,  .

----------

> !   1: 8.3 (8.3.4.389)   (),  3.0 (3.0.29.5).
>     .       (      29.11.2013).    8.2 .3   .               ,     -  .      .       8.3. ,       ?


    ,        /,   ..

----------

> *Bee_Maja*,  1       .      .        /.        "   ",         .


      ?

----------

-53  1    ,         . ,     ,       ,       .     -53      .  , .   ,       ,         ,        -53  . ,  ?

----------

.

----------

> .


1:  8,   3

----------

(),  3.0 (3.0.46.19) 
 ,       ? 
     .

----------


## Sandmartin

:     ""          " "   "" - ,   "-"
,   ,    ,   -

----------


## GSokolov

> ,       ?


   .      ,            ,         .

----------


## ElenaLux

.
  ,                  .  ,  .

----------


## TatianaVL

> .      ,            ,         .


      ,(   2017   1 8.2  8.3 .)        .       6-  1  ,  2.    5   .    5  ?

----------


## 777

> ,   .   .    .


 .      .    ,    .
 -    6.   17       15...   - .

----------

!      (),  3.0 (3.0.57.10).            ,   "  .. ....",   ,        
"   ----     -----  ----- - 
 2015--------112 434,87
 2015---     -112 434,87-----  0004  30.04.2015"
 ..  

    ,   ?   ?

----------


## __

.     !. , ,     2017  ,        .... ,    .      :
    ;
 ;
 ;
, , ....  . .;
  ;
  ;
  ;
 ;
  ;
   .
.  ,     (6       )
     -  ,    -  .
    .  ""    .

----------

> .     !. , ,


   3.0,

----------


## Zamzav_Glav

-    -       ?  .

----------

